# leaves turning yellow and getting brittle



## crx-si (Aug 30, 2009)

I am growing in soil, 4.5 gallon pots, 400w hps, useing ionic nutes, water the feed then water, ph is 6.5 temp from 75f to 85f max and am into 20th day of flowering, the past while the plants main leaves towards the middle to bottom are turing yellow and the tips are drying out, turning up, and getting brittle while some of the leaf is still green. I tried to get some pice this evening but the cameras battery was dead, so maybe tomorrow evening. Any Ideas.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2009)

nute burn?  maybe..Ill check back when  theres a pic...otherwise i will stear ya wrong..take care and be safe


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

sounds like nut or light burn. are they getting plenty of water? how often are you giving nuts?


----------



## crx-si (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't see how in could be light burn the top leaves are nice and green they are about 12 inches away from the light, i can put my hand in there for as long as i want. i feed then use straight water, so feeding is about 10 days apart from each other


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 30, 2009)

Need the pic's but without them I'm not sure I'd say it's nute burn. Nute burn  typically happens on the edges of leaves and involves curling leaflets lenthwise and spotting of necrotic spots. Nitrogen def begins w/ lower leaves typically. Is there any discoloration between leaf viens? How much do you water when you do?


----------



## crx-si (Aug 30, 2009)

its the leaves towards the middle to lower half of the plant the top looks perfect when i water i use about 1.25 gallons for the two plants.


----------



## crx-si (Sep 1, 2009)

here are some pics


----------



## zipflip (Sep 1, 2009)

last pic looks like calcium def. the spotty look
3rd and 4th pic look like ya either spilled nute solution on leaves or P def.
  but all in all if i personally was seein 2 diff signs of diff problems i would really start with checkin ph of soil first off.





> ph is 6.5


 of your soil or ya nute solution goin in? 
  if its off a ways ya could be getting numerous nutrients locked out causin numerous symptoms makin it hard to pinpoint one cause.
  thats wat screwed up ph does to mj. all from experience. i learned the hard way. LOL


----------



## crx-si (Sep 2, 2009)

ph is 6.5


----------



## zipflip (Sep 2, 2009)

wat kind water tho? distilled, spring,well, tap, reverse osmosis...

some waters such as tap and well/spring water even may have extremely high ppm levels. and depending on wat is in the water it to can also creat a whole array of probs such as ph bein off would do too...

also tehre are various/numerous chemicals etc that treatment facilities use to treat city tap water and most pre bottled water in stores other than distilled and RO are pretty much just local water filtered primitively teh way i understand 

  im just sayin how i would start to trouble shoot the whoel deal befor e going and adding or doing anythin ya havent been doin so far and another mess occur if its misdiagnosed.
jmo.


----------



## crx-si (Sep 2, 2009)

The water is just tap water filtered through a brita filter.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 4, 2009)

did u spray neem oil??? i sprayed that stuff one time and it looked like ur leafs turns dark and blotchy and then dried up and dieing off!!!!

i would flush them to be safe


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

> The water is just tap water filtered through a brita filter.


 i'd put moneyon it that thats teh root of all ur probs there.  even tho you may leave it set 24-48 hrs or watever to get the chlorine out it an all some city tap water is so dang high in all sorts of other junk and other solids, salts etc etc.  all in which would if given the right combinations, easily lock out certain if not many or all even, nutrients form the plant totally . 
  wat i would do to do it right would be go get some distilled or reverse osmosis water form the store and ph that at 6.5 as normal and flush her with taht water. dont keep usin ya tap especially to correct a problem which very well be the root of your probs tehre (ya tap water)
  JMO


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes i agree with zip on this my filter does'nt remove any flouride or chlorine from my tap water ! Take care !


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

:48:


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Sep 5, 2009)

i used tap water once and its horrible where i live! ph is high and like zip said theres all kinds of junk in there, i fill up a 5 gallon jug for $1.50 a few times a week to fix that prob!


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2009)

what about spring water is it good i have a spring near by.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

at wal-mart its cheap for RO water.  just get ya self some them yellow smile stickers tehy give to kids at the door at wal-mart and  come in wit one or two five gallon water jugs for refills. and when ya get to the water machine just grab couple more new jugs and just slap them stickers on the caps. that lets casheir know that it was brought in and not a new one hehehehe  i knwo im shady but  hey  all i HATE WAL MART. 
  it seems as tho every time i go there on a weeklu basis i can actually watch teh prices rise onweekly basis on everythin. one penny here ten cents tehre a nickel there etc..  watch prices at wal mart on ya regular essentials and watch teh prices ricse weekly even by a pnenny a wek rate.  
  its a joke. imo.
 wat ever happened to all the commercials on TV where they advertised rollin back prices LMAO.  more like 
  laf at me scold me call me cheap disgraceful twisted i dont care. i hate wal mart and no matter how old or young i ever be or watever i will always jump on a chance to tale wal-mart for a buck or two.
   but wit the sticker deal. you get teh jugs for free that way. an not have to pay 12-13$ for an empty jug to refill  lol
 i think i got bout a dozen these jugs now :hubba: :rofl: all free too


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 5, 2009)

Stealing isn't right. Jo matter how much you hate the establishment. Karma. 

Anyways, if neem oil is applied proerly, you should not have any issues. It looks like a phosphorous deficiency. Either locked out of not enough. Good luck


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

> Stealing isn't right. Jo matter how much you hate the establishment. Karma


 i hustle wal-mart!!   so lock me away take my birthday and spank me LEO.  LOL  jp.
  no really tho. im really not this kinda person by nature trust me. it just that i know so many peopel who basically get robbed everyday by te store itself in some way.
  idk man.  i guess if ya lived in ou community you'd understand. its more a community thing.  honest.  cops dont even do jack to kids or adults who steal an get caught at wal-mart even. not here anyways.    
  wal-mart here is the enemy in a sense and teh reason for teh local economy round here goin flop so fast the last few years. so i say bleaghh to wal-mart.  they charge cut throat prices to peopel for junk just cuz tehy know they can get way wit it cuz nearest shoppin center other tahn our local wal mart is over hundred miles aways. and honestly whenever i go to the next wal-mart over i the bigger city next here. the prices are extremely lower compared to the our wal mart not even full 100 miles away.  
   but yeah thats my deal there.  sorry if it offends anyone or changes tehir opinion of me in any way


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 5, 2009)

Its just water ! I think its a big scam making us pay as much as they do for water !  I wont hold it against you Zip


----------



## zipflip (Sep 5, 2009)

actually its the 14 and a half dollars they charge for the jug taht i hustle for. lol
  erliy this summer i paid only 10.98 i think it was for one them 5 gallon refill water jugs at wal-mart and liek 1.50 for refills. but now not 3 full months later the jugs are 14.59 exactly  LOL.  
 now wat in the world would cause such an increase in price of a simple plastic jug prolly recycled plastic even, up four more dollars in less than 3 months other than sheer greed etc..   ?    JMO


----------



## crx-si (Sep 8, 2009)

Some leafs are falling off and the yellow spots are coming out on all the fan leafs


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Bugs? New pics?


----------



## crx-si (Sep 8, 2009)

nope no bugs will get some pics tonight


----------

